
Embarcadero C++ Builder Starter is free at the moment - Tomte
https://www.embarcadero.com/de/app-development-tools-store/cbuilder
======
jmnicolas
The starter edition seems available only for German customers.

As a French customer they quote me north of 3000€ for RAD studio ... they're
crazy.

